# How much takes your Pontiac GTO 2005 manual 6 speed fule in city and in highway?



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

How much takes your Pontiac GTO 2005 manual 6 speed fule in city and in highway?
In normaly i think. :confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Around town ~11-13mpg or so...freeway ~20-22 mpg. Higher if I keep my foot out of it, which is stupid because I didn't buy an LS-1 equipped car to keep my foot out of it.  

I average ~19mpg as most of my driving is freeway stuff.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Who ha an 05 yet?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Who ha an 05 yet?



****e! Misread the thread. My bad.  

So solly.


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

cocliosttro said:


> How much takes your Pontiac GTO 2005 manual 6 speed fule in city and in highway?
> In normaly i think. :confused


What are you asking?!
:confused :confused :confused


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

:willy: :willy: :confused


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

All your our base are belong to us. :willy:


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*i am talking about this car*

Das som one have this car and wen you hav it how much car will take eventualy fule in 100kilometers in town and in highway.
I yust few days a go did sell my old car and gona by this car.
I am sorry about my bad english it isnt my home language.

The car that i am talking about is this:

http://www.pontiac.com/gto/index.jsp?brand=home&pagename=home


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

Prehaps. I'm've was to make football often times. Play? Know. Best football results twice again. 

Every age I have seen out as a baby. I think's I have the solution, width times heigth.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WJentsch said:


> Prehaps. I'm've was to make football often times. Play? Know. Best football results twice again.
> 
> Every age I have seen out as a baby. I think's I have the solution, width times heigth.


This is great, let's all make fun of the guy who hardly speaks english, rather than just answering his question. He wants to know the gas mileage on an '05.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

djdub said:


> This is great, let's all make fun of the guy who hardly speaks english, rather than just answering his question. He wants to know the gas mileage on an '05.


Anyone who has an 05 please answer! Damn it!


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Anyone who has an 05 please answer! Damn it!


Anybody got an '05 that's _broken in_? Even so, a sampling of one or two won't be reliable. It'll be safe to assume that the mileage is gonna be a little less than the '04. I recall seeing the EPA '05 mileage estimates and they were somewhat lower than the '04 estimates.

To borrow a phrase from the early-20th Century financier, J. Pierpont Morgan, if that difference from the '04s is critical to a prospective buyer, he or she'd better not buy it.


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*first of all*

I did ask how much the car takes ful in city 100km and in the highway 100km?
Dont give a sh..t what else you say.If you dont now how much the new GTO will takes fuel in city 100kilometers and in the highway 100 kilometers then yust shut the f..k up

I will by this car any way but i yust wanted to now how much it takes fule.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

djdub said:


> This is great, let's all make fun of the guy who hardly speaks english, rather than just answering his question. He wants to know the gas mileage on an '05.


You vouched for this guy?




cocliosttro said:


> I did ask how much the car takes ful in city 100km and in the highway 100km? Dont give a sh..t what else you say.If you dont now how much the new GTO will takes fuel in city 100kilometers and in the highway 100 kilometers then yust shut the f..k up
> 
> I will by this car any way but i yust wanted to now how much it takes fule.


You are completely butchering the English language my friend.


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

That's funny!

Either "I r educated" or maybe just can not type well.

:shutme


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*ok no help from this site*

i did found Pontiac GTO 2004 info i think 2004 GTO and 2005 GTO Fuel Economy is almoust same 2005 use fule maby littelbit more but not much



http://research.cars.com/go/crp/summary.jsp?makeid=40&modelid=4377&year=2004&bg=t

Thanx to not helping me!


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Where are you from cocliosttro? People on this site tend to be asshats. You might find the people at www.ls1gto.com a little more friendly. As for gas milage, I would expect about 19 mpg combined driving, which is roughly 8 km/l.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

This is the best thread yet. As for going to ls1gto.com I think they will treat him the same.


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*you are wrong:Joey Waid*

I dont care how people treat me in this forum.It is nice wen somone ansers your question but wen som one will say somthing like this:why do you wana now how much this car takes fuel or smth else and you dont have money to bie this car enyway.I only laf at theese people cause wat they say it dasn`t change anything only they loos.They loos this that i wont respect them.

I live in Estonia.It is near the russia and finnland.
But thees ho makes jokes about this that i cant type english propebly they are stuppid to see and think taht theyr language is only language in the world.(again you`re wrong).
I can bet that you dont speak and type russia:russia,finnland,estonian!

Tõ suka bliat.Idiota dakoi.Dumayesh tõ bolshe haroche?

Puhut ko sinä suomea?Viroa?Venejä?
En uskonut kaan.

I thank thees ho helped me and did ancer to my queston oratleast did try to ancer it propebly whidout this bul sh.t


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

sboylan said:


> You vouched for this guy?


Why shouldn't I? People are making fun of him because he doesn't speak english that well. How many people on here could even begin to type in another language? Probably not many.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

djdub said:


> Why shouldn't I? People are making fun of him because he doesn't speak english that well. How many people on here could even begin to type in another language? Probably not many.


I'm sure there are people that have english as their first langauge on this list that can't type as well as him.

P.S. The united states has no official language regardless of popular belief.

-Frank


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Фактически я говорю маленького русского; я также говорю по-испански и немец также. Хотел бы продолжить беседу, если это означает не забивать английский Язык.


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*Thats good*

You speak russian to!Or let me say it right you tipe russian well.
A gde mjahki snjaks?
But how about finnis?
Suomea?
I cant speak spanish thats for shore.
But the point is this no need to make fun about how i tipe english(i am trying you now)
You may have spoken and typen english all youre life but i hav studid english 2 ears.
But i hav studid finnis language,russian language and estonian language more then 10 ears.Estonian all my life.
I can understand english(cause allmoust all movies what i do wach from TV are in english).But typing in english language is the hardest part to me.
So peace! :cheers


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

cocliosttro said:


> I live in Estonia.It is near the russia and finnland.


I don't think anyone else has said it so, WELCOME. arty: The cool thing about the internet is talking to people all over the world. You made better sense of your English than I ever could of your language.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

cocliosttro said:


> You speak russian to!Or let me say it right you tipe russian well.
> A gde mjahki snjaks?
> But how about finnis?
> Suomea?
> ...


Мой приносит извинения за то, чтобы публично быть резким на Вас.


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

**

:cool


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Are there GTO's/ Monaros in Estonia?


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*no monaros*

no monaros cause in ower land you cannot drive car wen the driver seat is on the right side it must be left side.We cot right side trafic.In Tallinn i haven`t seen no monaros and no GTO-s.My GTO is the first in Tallinn.And when i drive it thro the city it is like woao cause this car is hell of gun.We got som oledrer camaros and like that.Peolple in tallin drives BMW,Audi,Volvo,Subaru,Peugeot,Ziguli,Moskvich.Not many got muscel car cause fuel is expencive like 1galon costs about 10 euros.(in ower vew it is expecive)cause in ower land taxes are high and payment of work is low.
I did read this and a must say som times i talk too much.
sry


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I think the 19 avg is a good figure. You have to realize that it is such a broad question because it can not only vary from car to car but also from driver to driver.

I would expect it to get worse than my "broken in" 04 that is a guarantee and I drive "spirited" when I have money and like a grandma when I am broke :willy: :cool 

So I would expect it to be lower than my OVERALL average of aprox 20mpg much lower in fact because you are gonna be romping on it! Of course as time goes by and you do slight modifications and mellow out on the peddle your mileage will improve.

As for going to another forum for answers you must realize that there are smart asses on every forum and to me this one seems pretty good overall as for as the members and thier posts.

Peas!!!

Max


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree It's all about keeping your foot out of it  Something I have a hard time doing with any car


----------



## yesbill (Sep 23, 2004)

*fule, fuel average*

04, M6, 8000 miles as of yesterday. 13 around town, 17-19 highway. I don't think we bought this car for stellar economy numbers. Maybe this is why a Prius(sp) driver flipped me off 2 days ago. Saying something about a "gas hog" or something like that as I gave him a taste of 350 HP through my twin exhaust pipes. :seeya:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

I remember posting a month ago that there was a mod (air intake, etc.) that would actually improve gas mileage, and everyone called me crazy!

I think it cool to hear stories of GTO's overseas. 

And Max.....amen brother HAHA! I'm a bat out of hell when I've got a little dough, and I'm watching the instant gas mileage meter constantly when I'm broke!! LOL


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*well ...*

I am not broke but i still wach it.
In ower land there is like these unofical streetracing competitions(in airport)
And dragraces.I give you one link were you can see witch car ower street racers are draving.(realy i now few street racers and all thees arnt in my opinion street racers)

http://www.carrating.ee/


----------



## cocliosttro (Jan 9, 2005)

*.*

And this is in estonia MOST tuned car.

http://www.carrating.ee/car.php?624

building ear 1993
it got 492Hp

Here in estonia most of man ho col them selvse a street racers they arnt they are yust yong punks ho got low price BMW 320 and low payment tuning.Theese tuning arent cost no more then 600 euros.Many of them are making the tuning in theyr own garage and wont eaven hav poropper worck tools.And when i am driving my GTO thro the city a am trying to bee as far as posible from theese punks they dont now eaven how to drive.They are making most ofcity acidents(many of them dont eaven cot driver licencenses,and many of them are triving car wen they are drunk).
I am hapy that i dont want EVER drive my car wen i am drunk or deive any car when i am drunk.In my opinion wen ive intrested tuning a of my car it will cost almoust same price that i did by my car.
Music instalation(all important to make enyoi to lissen music in my car,and disain stuff)like about 11500 euros,and bodykit from outside country(cas they dont hav any in here).But the problem is to find propper and fine place were do i or som profecional makes the job cause in here is hard to find profecional.Most of the tuning companyes in here ar so fck beginners.
It is hard but i will manage.


----------



## TM2FLI (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah sorry, I didn't buy the car for gas milage so I couldn't be of any help. My foots in the throttle at every stop light! hahahaha


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

I dont think anyone has really answered this guys question yet but I have a 05 M6 with 400 miles on it and get around 11-12 around town


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*ouch*



IFryRice said:


> I dont think anyone has really answered this guys question yet but I have a 05 M6 with 400 miles on it and get around 11-12 around town


Whoa. Do you take it out of 2nd gear?


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I have just over 2k miles on my 05. I average 17 around town and 23 on the highway.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i have been getting about 25 mpg ???? i definetly baby the crap out of it, i watch that mpg meter more then the speedo...


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Well I think the 04's get better gas mileage. The best average I've gotten on the highway according to the computer is 24. I haven't done any long highway trips yet though.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

18/24:cheers


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

All I have to say is that I've seen plenty of you GTO Forum members, who were born in the USA, butcher the English language worse than our friend in Estonia...
WELCOME! and don't let the weenies run you off.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

slowride said:


> Man, you got _that_ right!
> 
> Lighten up, people.
> Some of you make me ashamed to be a part of the World of the GTO.
> ...


Which forums would those be?


----------

